# Braucht der PC einen Batteriewechsel ?



## fritco (31. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,
seit einiger Zeit wird bei der Datumanzeige (Win 98 unten rechts) ein falsches Datum angezeigt. Wenn ich diesen Fehler behebe, und Uhrzeit und Datum wieder richtig stelle , wird nach einen Tag oder so wieder eine falsche Zeit evtl. auch ein falsches Datum angezeigt. Es scheint so , als ob die Zeit , während der Computer ausgeschaltet ist langsamer vorüber geht, da immer  vergangene Uhrzeit und Datum angezeigt wird.
Hat dies evtl. etwas mit der kleinen Batterie auf dem Motherboard zu tun ? Wenn ja , kann ich diese sorglos austauschen oder habe ich mit einem Verlust von Daten z.b. bei  Bios zu rechnen ? 

Vielen Dank schon einmal .

fritco


----------



## Tobias K. (31. Dezember 2003)

moin


Die BIOS Einstellungen sind danach aller wahrscheinlichkeit nach weg.
Aber es muss nciht unbedingt an der Batterie liegen. Läuft die Uhr im BIOS auch immer falsch Wenn sie auch immerwieder falsch läuft dann könnte es gut die Batterie sein, ansonsten ist der Fehler wohl eher in Windows zu suchen.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## chibisuke (31. Dezember 2003)

Ist durchaus möglich das die Batterie den geist auf gibt... 

Auf jedenfall sind sobald die die Batterie entfernst die Bios daten weg, und das meist Restlos!


Die Zeit in Windows und im Bios ist übrigends immer gleich, da sich windows am bios orientiert.


----------



## fritco (31. Dezember 2003)

Heisst das ,dass ich nur die Einstellungen in Bios neu einrichten muss oder dass das komplette Bios weg ist ?


----------



## SpitfireXP (1. Januar 2004)

Wenn du die BAterie vom Mainboard entfernst, weder alles einstellungen die du vorgenommen hast verschwinden.
Das Bios an sich ist im ROM gespeichert, und fährt mit den Grundeinstellungen hoch.
Das heist, das du solche eigenschaften wie z.b.: Bootreihenfolge wieder neu einstellen mußt.
Nochmal wegen der Zeit, ist es immer die gleiche Zeit die da erscheint, oder ist es immer ein wenig Spätert als auf deiner Armbanduhr?
Falls es immer die selbe Zeit ist, wird es wohl die Baterie sein.
Wenn es immer nur um 1-2 Stunden verschoben ist, könnte es auch etwas anderes sein. Vielleicht will dich da einer ärgern?
Das Problem hatte ich auch schon einmal.


----------



## fritco (1. Januar 2004)

Die Uhrzeit ist nach längere Zeit einfach um ein paar Stunden evtl. auch  um Tage zurück.. Das muss ein Hardwaredefekt sein , weil kein anderer den PC benutzen kann bzw. benutzt


----------



## Johannes Postler (1. Januar 2004)

Und ein Virus? Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, ist es nicht besonders schwer, die Windows-Uhrzeit zu beeinflussen.

tirolausserfern


----------



## SpitfireXP (1. Januar 2004)

Ist die Zeit nur verstellt, wenn dein Rechner aus war, oder ist sie auch schon nach einem Reboot verstellt?


----------



## fritco (3. Januar 2004)

Die Zeit ist nach einer "gewissen Zeit" verändert. Wenn ich die Uhrzeit richtig einstelle und den Pc runter- und wieder hochfahre  ist die richtige Zeit immernoch eingestellt . 

zu tirolausserfern:

Da ich Norton Antivirus (neueste version ) auf dem Pc installiert habe, gehe ich davon aus, dass es kein Virus ist.


----------



## SpitfireXP (3. Januar 2004)

Eigendlich kann es die Baterie nicht sein.
Da im Rechner alles Digital ist, müßte die Zeit nach einem Spannungsabfall der Baterie immer das selbe Datum bzw. die selbe Zeit  immer wieder angezeigt werden.
Quasi da, wo das Bios seinen anfangspunkt hat.
Also wäre mien Tipp, das du dir irgendwo ein Programm eingefangen hast, das die Zeit verändert.
Und wegen Norten AnitVirus: Ein Virenprogramm kann einen Virus erst erkennen, wenn der Virus bei denen bekannt ist. Vielleicht kennen sie den nur noch nicht.
Hast du die Batterie in der Zwischenzeit gewechselt?
Die Dinger kosten ja auch nicht die Welt.
Wäre mal interesant zu wissen, ob das Problem dann doch verschwindet.
Irren ist ja bekantlich Menschlich


----------



## Johannes Postler (3. Januar 2004)

Naja. Ich habe mal nur in Visual Basic versucht ein kleines möglichst unsichtbares Programm zu schreiben das die Uhrzeit verstellt. 
Selbst in Visual Basic (dabei wollte ich nicht einmal visual  ) war es recht einfach. Einem normalen User ( Niveau < tutorials.de) wäre der wahrscheinlich nicht aufgefallen. So einen "Virus" kennt natürlich auch NAV nicht.
Soetwas könnte doch auf deinem Rechner sein (vielleicht in etwas ausgereifterer Art)?

tirolausserfern


----------



## Tobias K. (3. Januar 2004)

moin


War es denn schon immer so das dein PC nachgeht?
Oder ist es erst deit kurzem?


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## chibisuke (3. Januar 2004)

Tausch die Batterie aus, und fertig, dann erübrigt sich jegliche unsicherheit.

Oder mach auf jedenfall kopien der instellungen vom Bios, und installier dir n kleines Progy das die systemzeit mit einem Zeitserver abgleicht, und fertig. Wenn dann die Batterie den geist aufgiebt, dann wirst du das beim hochfahren erkennen, weil einem die meisten biose bei beschädigten einstellungen zum drücken von F1 auffordern.


----------



## fritco (4. Januar 2004)

werde das am Besten versuchen danke .


----------



## Tim C. (5. Januar 2004)

Ich hatte das Problem hier am Arbeitsplatzrechner auch. Wenn ich den Rechner Nachmittags runtergefahren habe, dann ware es, wenn ich den Morgens angestellt habe immer so irgenwas zwischen 3:20 und 5:45 obwohl es 7:45 war 

Naja vor den Ferien ist dann das Mainboard kaputt gegangen und wurde ausgetauscht, ich hoffe also, dass wenn ich den Rechner heute im Laufe des Tages zurückbekomme, wird das Problem der Vergangenheit angehören.
Denke aber nicht, dass das mit der Uhr und dem Ableben des Mainboards unbedingt was miteinander zu tun hat.

Also KEINE PANIK, wollte ich nur mal loswerden, dass du nicht der einzige bist


----------



## fritco (5. Januar 2004)

Eine Batterie habe ich noch nicht gekauft, werde dies bald aber tun. 
Evtl. formatiere ich vorher den Rechner noch, damit der vermeindliche Virus gelöscht wird.

Dank an Alle

fritco


----------



## SpitfireXP (5. Januar 2004)

Nur mal so zum Fehler eingrenzen:
Tausche erst mal die Baterie. Wenn der Fehler da weg ist, weißt du bescheid.
Wenn es nicht klappt, kannst du deine Platte immer noch Formatieren.


----------



## fritco (6. Januar 2004)

ok muss erstmal schauen wo ich so ne batterie herbekomme


----------



## SpitfireXP (7. Januar 2004)

Die gibt es ei jedem Uhrmacher, oder auch im Computerladen.
Auf der alten steht eine CR Nummer.
Die mußt du angeben.


----------

